# Help with Akg c451e ck2 capsule



## Plnow (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey all, 
I'm new to Rew and am attempting to correctly measure my home studio.
I previously posted a thread here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/68791-calibrating-spl.html#post626965 
but since my first issue is resolved, I need help with a different topic so I'm re posting here.
I am using a Akg c451e with a omni ck2 capsule for my measurements that was supplied with my Urei Sonipulse analyzer. (it's a great machine) The issue is that I don't have a frequency response chart for the microphone. The user Parvene at the other thread gave me a great idea with using a general frequency chart from the web. I found this one here from Countant site
View attachment CK2.pdf
but it's hard to read.
What would you pro's suggest, using the mic as is, using a general chart from countant, or sending the microphone to be tested. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Without the calibration file for your actual mic, it won't be completely accurate. Try a call to Cross Spectrum Labs to see what they know about your mic, and if they can calibrate it for you. 

They also have a section on the forum here


----------



## Plnow (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you Dougc, I will check it out.


----------

